# Transferring program to another PC ?



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a program on my laptop which is no longer available for downloading. Is there any way of making a working copy for transfer to another PC ?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Not likely. What is it, if I may ask?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have the installation file, yes. Otherwise just copying the program to a portable medium and trying to install won't work, except for your personal files if any in the program, but that's not what you need. I was able to do it with a paid program which basically transferred one computer to anther. I don't think you want the shebang.


----------



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

britechguy said:


> Not likely. What is it, if I may ask?


Yes, it's "AUSSIE TV FTW"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's available from many 3rd party sources, but get ready for a ton of crapwear if you download from one of them.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Maybe this? 

https://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/create-a-portable-version-of-any-application-in-windows/


----------



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

xrobwx71 said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> https://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/create-a-portable-version-of-any-application-in-windows/



Thanks, it may work but I can't find the location on the C drive. It just comes up as a desktop shortcut and looking at properties there's no indication of where it resides on the PC.
I will just transfer the shortcut to my cloud drive and access it from there.
Cheers.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

The question is: Is this program an installed program, or portable?

If it originally came as a ZIP file it's most likely portable and you could simply copy the executable out of whatever folder it's in and on to a new machine.

If it was installed with an installer, and made registry entries, then you can't.

It's generally pretty simple, if you're not sure, to simply copy the EXE file over to the new hardware and see if it will run. If it was an installed program that requires registry entries to work it will promptly barf.

It appears there was once even a Universal App version of this software, which adds to the confusion.

Would you please post a screen shot of the Properties dialog from the desktop shortcut? That would go a long way in figuring things out.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As Britech says, move it and see if it works. 
If it doesn't then check the registry on the original computer and associated registry entries, then import them to the 'new' system. (Only do this if you are comfortable working in the registry) 

If the program closes with a file not found, and names the file, typically it will be DLL perform a search for the name on internet, or the 1st computer and copy the files.
Internet is better because often it will only be the first of many DLLs that can't be found, on internet you can normally find the complete package for download. 

Hard to tell if if that will happen though, the only requirement I can find states 'windows 10'


----------



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

The program resides in WindowsApps, but I can't access it, I am the only user on this laptop and should be able to see the files. Looking at properties in the desktop shortcut does not indicate the location. I was going to take a snapshot but it didn't work.


----------



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is the properties snapshot


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Just my simple question but when you say you can’t access it is it that you cannot visually see it or do you get a denial of access permissions type of error message? If you can simply cannot see it then you need to turn on the option in explorer for your computer not Internet explorer but windows explorer to say show hidden files and folders and you should be able to see it. Is this a full program or is this an app like everybody is using these days? If it is an app there’s never going to be a way to transfer it.

I just did a Google search based on the name on the properties for the shortcut and I found this on download.com and I think it may be what you’re looking for.

download.cnet.com/Aussie-TV-FTW-for-Windows-10/3000-31711_4-77564005.html


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

WndrWmn said:


> Just my simple question but when you say you can’t access it is it that you cannot visually see it or do you get a denial of access permissions type of error message? If you can simply cannot see it then you need to turn on the option in explorer for your computer not Internet explorer but windows explorer to say show hidden files and folders and you should be able to see it. Is this a full program or is this an app like everybody is using these days? If it is an app there’s never going to be a way to transfer it.
> 
> I just did a Google search based on the name on the properties for the shortcut and I found this on download.com and I think it may be what you’re looking for.
> 
> download.cnet.com/Aussie-TV-FTW-for-Windows-10/3000-31711_4-77564005.html


I had a look for it in a google search and came up with that site.
Unfortunately the link takes you to the Microsoft store where there is a statement that the store has made the creator remove it.


----------



## suptob (Jul 8, 2010)

WndrWmn said:


> Just my simple question but when you say you can’t access it is it that you cannot visually see it or do you get a denial of access permissions type of error message? If you can simply cannot see it then you need to turn on the option in explorer for your computer not Internet explorer but windows explorer to say show hidden files and folders and you should be able to see it. Is this a full program or is this an app like everybody is using these days? If it is an app there’s never going to be a way to transfer it.
> 
> I just did a Google search based on the name on the properties for the shortcut and I found this on download.com and I think it may be what you’re looking for.
> 
> download.cnet.com/Aussie-TV-FTW-for-Windows-10/3000-31711_4-77564005.html


I assume it is an App but I still should be able to see where it is located. I have activated "show all files" but it still doesn't show up.
Doesn't matter as I was able to download it again from the web site mentioned earlier, just was interested to see the associated files on the c drive.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

WndrWmn said:


> I just did a Google search based on the name on the properties for the shortcut and I found this on download.com and I think it may be what you’re looking for.
> 
> download.cnet.com/Aussie-TV-FTW-for-Windows-10/3000-31711_4-77564005.html


Please see my post #5.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

Corday said:


> Please see my post #5.


I did see your post #5. I was simply pointing out that the link provided in the post previous to mine was dead.
And I would never recommend using the 3rd party stuff that you mentioned for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Again,

I am still following this thread....I love detective work on computers! LOL!

I just did another Google search on the question "where do apps from the microsoft store get installed" and found an excellent article that includes not only the location on the C: where they are installed but discusses how they work installation wise. Here's the location on the drive (I remember after re-reading this thread I too had this question a very long time ago and did, in fact, find the folder which is a hidden folder):

Installation folder – Apps are installed to the WindowsApps folder. You can find it at this location – C:\Program Files.

Temporary data folder (Isolated storage) – Modern apps save their data at the following location – C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Packages.

Do note that both folders are hidden. They will not show under the list of folders unless you enable the display of hidden files in Windows 10. If you have enabled the hidden items, then the folders will appear in a lighter color, indicating that it is a hidden item.

Additionally, here is a link to the article:

https://www.techmesto.com/windows-store-apps-installed-save-data/

Please keep updating this thread as it is interesting and useful.

Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------

